# My Sick Piraya



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

He has White stuff on his eye. And he just sits aiming down at the ground. It's weak. I can get more pics if that one sucks. Plus he has some serious body wounds from the other two.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Seperate him immediatly. Where is DonH!


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Done. Thanks for the Quick reply man! I put in some salt too. I'll wait on Don H before I put stuff in the tank other than salt. It's a 15G tank And I put in 1 tablespoon. I figured it would be better to go under...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

that was gonna be my advice. Put some salt in there and wait for DonH to advise on any hard drugs. I would make sure the water is freekin perfect as well, that is a lot of money to be gambling on a disease. Also, look back at what you have been doing/feeding them (feeders without proper quarantine) etc to try and determine how the disease entered your aquarium. I would possibly do a water change on your main aquarium as well.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

The eye is probably caused by a secondary bacterial infection due to eye trauma from the other p's beating it up. The picture is a bit blurry so I can't tell the extent of the other injuries. Like Mike said, the most important thing for now is to keep your water PRISTINE and monitor for infection. I would recommend you keep him in a bare bottom quarantine tank with a couple of plastic plants anchored by a rock and rubber band. Everyday, do a 20% water change and siphon all the poop that collects in there. I would increase the salt to therapeutic levels by adding one teaspoon/gallon for 3 consecutive days, so the total dosage would be 3 tsp/gallon. Replace the amount of salt with every water change. It requires this high salt dosage to be effective against bacterial/fungal infections. The wounds should heal up quickly. Keep the tank dark.

Is the quarantine tank cycled?

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah the tank is pristine. It was a feeder tank I moved a week ago and still have yet to put feeders in it. It has two mature AC 150's and Live plants... Will that be ok? It's flotaing heart, duckweed ect. I can up the Salt dosage now to? I'll do that. AS for his other injuries all he has are bady hits, nothing serious. Also the infection is in BOTH eyes, not just one of them. The other 2 are fine as well. OH and one more thing, since the move he now has straightened up. His eyes are the same, but he isn't pointingat the bottom anymore. I'm hoping thats good!


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

One tablespoon/15 gallons will do very little to help an infection. I forget the conversion from tablespoon to teaspoon (I think it's 2.5 tsp/tbsp). Not sure... someone please correct me. If that's the case, I would add 12 more teaspoons of salt today, and add 15 teaspoons tomorrow, and another 15 teaspoons the day after. Are you sure it's a 15 gallon tank? That would be a lot of salt if it's really a 10 gallon.

Get rid of the live plants and throw some plastic plants so he can hide. The high salt levels (0.3%) will kill your plants and wreck havoc on your water conditions.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Ok, I can get rid of the Plants... No biggie. Man I hate fake plants, But you know best man! I am also POSITIVE it's not a 10G, Off chance it COULD be a 20, but I still say 15G. I'm going to the wal-mart later, I'll get some fake plants then!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i dont now if you remember but i had the same thing with my piraya a couple of months ago.
after i came back from holiday the person who had been looking after my p's said they had been fighting and my piraya had what looked like eye damage.
i cleaned the water without thinking of checking it and added salt.
after the first day the other eye was exactly the same so i knew it was not down to fighting so i started a week long process of doing 10% water changes evey day and added no meds and the eyes went back to normal.
the thing was i cleaned the tank on the day i left for my hols and was only gone a week, the person i left to feed my fish had strict instructions but did not adhere to them by leaving uneaten food in the tank which got trapped under bogwood and behind my internal filter and this is what caused it.
anyway the treatment worked really well the piraya is back to its best and whilst bad was really lethargic the reds were not affected at all piraya do need perfect water.
hope this helps
dixon


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Helps? Man Dixon that is the same thing to A TEE. I went away, they were feed improperly, came back home to rind some food ot the bottom, uneaten... It's good to hear it's not super serious. I still moved mine to a hospital tank because the other two beat him up bad. But I'd say he should be good to go in under a week, I HOPE! Thanks again man, And whats your collection on the UK club dixon? Also Thanks alot DonH and Xexon, you saved his life!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this is what these boards are all about sharing experience and hopefully your piraya will be totaly ok like my piraya is now.
the p's i have if thats what you mean are
1 piraya 5''
2 tank bred reds 6''+
1 green natt 5''
a cariba is ordered on the next uk order from ron in october.
the uk website for our club is nearly finished i have the old one in my sig at the moment but will be sorted soon we have quite a few members now.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Salt or Melafix treatment will do great...







!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

please post this pic in the pics of sick fish thread pinned in this forum


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

DonH said:


> One tablespoon/15 gallons will do very little to help an infection. I forget the conversion from tablespoon to teaspoon (I think it's 2.5 tsp/tbsp). Not sure... someone please correct me. If that's the case, I would add 12 more teaspoons of salt today, and add 15 teaspoons tomorrow, and another 15 teaspoons the day after. Are you sure it's a 15 gallon tank? That would be a lot of salt if it's really a 10 gallon.
> 
> Get rid of the live plants and throw some plastic plants so he can hide. The high salt levels (0.3%) will kill your plants and wreck havoc on your water conditions.


 it says on cooks.com that one tablespoon is = to 3 teaspoons


----------

